# Free Food Photography course May 18th



## Didereaux (May 6, 2016)

CreativeLive is broadcasting
*Getting Started in Professional Food Photography*
Steve Hansen

*FREE* Live Broadcast

May 18th
@redbourn 

Getting Started in Professional Food Photography with Steve Hansen | CreativeLive - Learn. Be Inspired.


----------



## DrumsOfGrohl (May 6, 2016)

Looks interesting.


----------



## hfocal (May 6, 2016)

My go-to site for the last couple years !


----------

